# [Test the Best] Vergleichstest Thermalright Shaman VS. Prolimatech MK-13 mit der GTX 570



## micky23 (29. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


   Hi liebe Community,

   heute treten der Thermalright Shaman gegen den Prolimatech MK-13 an.
  Im Vorfeld kann gesagt werden, das Beide sehr gute GPU Kühler sind.
  Aber es kann nur einen Gewinner geben.
  Da dies ein Vergleichstest ( mein erster noch dazu ) ist, können die genauen Daten der Probanden
  einmal hier und hier erforscht werden.
*Ein ganz großen Dank geht an PC-Cooling, die mir diesen Test erst ermöglicht haben.*
*Bilder:*


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 



  Als Testsystem kamen ein AMD Phenom II 1090T, 4 GB DDR2 1066 RAM, EVGA GTX 570, Intel Postville 80 GB + 1 TB HDD, befeuert von einem Cooler Master Silent  Pro Gold 600W, gekleidet in einem Cooler Master HAF 932, zusammen.

  Zum Auslesen der Spannung und Temperatur wurden die Software GPU-Z, MSI  Afterburner, AIDA64 v1.5.1200 (ehemals als Everest bekannt) verwendet.
  Die Raumtemperatur lag bei angenehmen 23°C.
  Kühler und Lüfter sind:
  CPU = Thermalright IFX-14 mit 1x 120er Noiseblocker BlackSilent  PL-2,
  GPU=Thermalright Shaman mit TY 140 & Prolimatech MK-13 mit 120er Noiseblocker BlackSilent  PL-2
  Gehäuselüfter sind 2x230er von Cooler Master.
  Getestet wird je mit 7V & 11V (alle Lüfter).
  Wärmeleitpaste ist Arctic Cooling MX-3.

  Zum erwärmen der Kühler kam erst mal 15 Minuten GPUTool Stresstest dran.
  Da wohl niemand GPUTool, Furmark und solche (unsinnigen) Programme spielt, ermittle ich die Temperaturen durch Spiele wie:

  Crysis GPU Benchmark@ 5Loops, NfS Shift, Battlefield Bad Company 2, Stalker Call of Pripyat Benchmark und Metro 2033 Benchmark.
  Die Qualitätseinstellung wurde direkt im Treiber mit
    4x Supersampling AA, 16x AF, Höchste Qualität,
  eingestellt.
  Die Bildschirmauflösung ist immer auf 1920x1200 eingestellt.



  Hier die Ausgangslage des Vergleichest. 
  Die nicht mehr ganz nackte GTX 570. Ich habe zur Kühlung des VRAM (Videospeicher)  und der VRMs (Module die zur Regulierung der Spannung zuständig sind) die sehr gut klebenden Kühlerbausteine von Thermalright verwendet.

*Bilder:*


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 
  Die Spannung der Karte wurde nicht verändert, und beträgt 0,975V und läuft mit den Taktraten von 800/1600/2000 (GPU/Shader/VRAM). Die CPU taktet mit 6x 3,7GHz und bleibt ebenfalls auf Werkseinstellung von 1,275V. Der Turbo Core wurde im BIOS deaktiviert.
​ 
*Testergebnisse:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Wie die Ergebnisse und Bilder zeigen liegen beide Kühler auf einem sehr hohem Niveau, und sind Tadellos verarbeitet.
Der Thermalright kühlt in allen belangen etwas besser als der Prolimatech.
Ausstattungstechnisch sind bei beiden eine Menge an Zubehör beigelegt worden, so das es nie knapp mit Zusatzkühlerchen für VRAM oder VRM wird.
Der höhere Preis des Shaman´s wird durch einen exzellenten Lüfter wieder wett gemacht, da dem MK-13 leider keiner beiliegt.
Beim Thema Lüfter kommen Wir zu einen der großen Stärken des Shaman´s.
Der Thermalright TY140 ist ein sehr guter Lüfter. Wenn der Lüfter an einer Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen wird, steht einem ein sehr hoher Regelbereich zur verfügung. Beginnend bei unhörbaren 244 U/min bei 5V bis zu hörbaren 1160 U/min bei 11V ( Die Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus regelt von 5-11V ).

Am Ende gewinnt mit dem Thermalright Shaman das bessere Produkt.
Er kühlt besser, hat einen sehr guten Lüfter und reichlich Zubehör in der Verpackung.
Der Prolimatech liegt zwar immer um einige Grad zurück, ist aber kein Verlierer.
Er hat ebenfalls mehr wie genug Zubehör, eine sehr raffinierte und effektive Konstruktion zur Lüfterbefestigung und bei einer GTX 570 kann man die Basiskühlplatte weiter benutzen.
​


----------



## Shizophrenic (29. Januar 2011)

Guter Bericht , sehr informativ / thumbs up


----------



## Klutten (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Test the Best] Vergleichstest Thermalright Shaman VS. Prolimatech MK-13*

Zwei Dinge hätte ich da noch.

- die Tabelle ist zu breit (900 Pixel max.)
- die Bilder in deinen Spoilern lassen sich nicht vergrößern

Ansonsten ein kurzer, knackiger Vergleich.


----------



## micky23 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Test the Best] Vergleichstest Thermalright Shaman VS. Prolimatech MK-13*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Guter Bericht , sehr informativ / thumbs up



Danke

@ Klutten

Ist gefixt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Test the Best] Vergleichstest Thermalright Shaman VS. Prolimatech MK-13*

Gefällt mir auch zum mal es der erste Test ist wo Shaman und MK-13 mit einander verglichen werden. Im ganzen iNet konnte ich keinen zweiten finden also bist du wohl der erste! Sind auch meiner Meinung nach die zwei besten Kühler momentan und wohl auch in Zukunft. Ich persönlich habe ja den Shaman auf meiner GTX580 und kann deine guten Ergebnisse bestätigen. Schön wäre es gewesen wenn du noch was zu den VRM's (SPAWAS) geschrieben hättest. Da die Kühlung dieser bei beiden Kühlern oft bemängelt wird. Weshalb ich auch bei meiner Karte den TR G2 gemoddet habe so das er auf die 580 passt. Aber sonst kann mich nur anschließen schöner kurzer Test und auch objektive geschrieben, super!!!!


----------



## micky23 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Test the Best] Vergleichstest Thermalright Shaman VS. Prolimatech MK-13*

@ hulkhardy1

Thanks.
Sind auch beide sehr tolle Kühler. Das Problem mit den Spawas kennst ja dann selbst.
Es können bei der GTX 5er Serie nur noch die GPU Diode Temps ausgelesen werden. Dadurch konnte ich keine PCB, VRAM & VRM Temperaturen in den Test einfließen lassen. Ich kann Dir aber laut Handtest sagen, dass die Temps in noch gutem (erträglichen) Bereich lagen


----------



## oxoViperoxo (1. Februar 2011)

Klasse Vergleichstest. Leider sind keine Temperaturen bei höherer Spannung gezeigt. Das wäre für mich das interessanteste gewesen. Denn wie gut Kühlen sie bei 1.1V. Oder werden sie damit überhaupt fertig!?


----------



## micky23 (2. Februar 2011)

Kann die Tage mal schauen ob es geht.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (2. Februar 2011)

Das wäre echt Klasse!


----------



## Shizophrenic (2. Februar 2011)

So habe mir nun den Prolimatech MK-13
Bestellt.  hauptsächlich wegen der Optik ^^
dürfte aber meine HD 3850 ausreichend kühlen, weiß etvl jemand ob die mit dem kühler schon im passiv betrieb funktioniert?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Februar 2011)

Für eine 3850 den MK-13? Wenn du einen guten Luftstrom im Gehäuse hast könnt das schon gehen aber mit einem Silent Wing auf 800RPM ist er auch total lautlos!


----------



## Shizophrenic (2. Februar 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Für eine 3850 den MK-13? Wenn du einen guten Luftstrom im Gehäuse hast könnt das schon gehen aber mit einem Silent Wing auf 800RPM ist er auch total lautlos!



Jupp werde es mal testen, habe aber sicherheitshalber 2x 120mm xilence LED Lüfter mitbestellt.

[EDIT] vom 20.02.2011
der Mk13 läuft nun bei mir im halb passiv betrieb, in meinem CM 430 Elite Black (1x120mm xilence bodenlüfter/ 1x120mm xilence seitenfensterlüfter)
idle: 30-31 Grad Celsius Last: (Fumark + Prime95 = beide max Heat) max 52-54 Grad Celsius.

In Normalen nich anspruchsvollen Games wie CSS komm ich auf max settings (1680x1050) aber nicht  über 42 Grad Celsius.


----------



## micky23 (23. Februar 2011)

oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Klasse Vergleichstest. Leider sind keine Temperaturen bei höherer Spannung gezeigt. Das wäre für mich das interessanteste gewesen. Denn wie gut Kühlen sie bei 1.1V. Oder werden sie damit überhaupt fertig!?


 
O.K. habe mal die Karte mit 1,1V durch die Games gejagt. Die Temps selbst kann die 570er ja leider nicht auslesen, aber es gab keine BS oder Treiberreset. Lief also sauber durch, nur für den 24/7 Betrieb wäre es mir etwas zu Gefährlich.


----------



## Shmendrick (13. April 2011)

Falls ich es überlesen habe was gabs den beim MK13 für Erfahrungen mit der Halterung der Lüfter?Bei mir war das echtn Problem,das ganze Bog sich leicht runter und ich hatte nur einen Lüfter drauf,auch ratterte das ganze sobald ich den Lüfter hochdrehte,runtergeregelt auf ca. 900U/Min war wieder Ruhe.Kühler spitze,Lüfterhalterung definitiv Verbessrungswürdig.


----------



## maxe (24. April 2011)

Hab seit heute Vormittag auch den MK-13,  was mich sehr störte, waren die schlechten Klebeeigenschaften der kleinen Kühlkörperchen, wenn man sie nur leicht antippt fallen sie runter (hab die GDDRs sogar noch mal mit Terpentin-Ersatz gereinigt). Besonders beim Einbauen der fertig bestückten Karte nervt das. Die Montage des Hauptkühlers war dagegen recht einfach. Das Lüftermontagesystem ist an sich recht einfach zu installieren, mich störten aber die fehlenden Entkopplungsmöglichkeiten für die Lüfter. Zuguterletzt braucht die ganze Konstrucktion 5! PCI-Steckplätze. 
Beim Einbauen (was ich sehr vorsichtig machte) ist scheinbar irgendwas mit einem Kondensator auf dem MoBo kollidiert, welchen ich dann am Boden des Cases fand (vll. kalte Lötstelle, ich hab zuerst gar nicht gemerkt, dass sich da was gelöst hat). Der PC funktioniert trotzdem noch, nur ein Teil der SATA-Ports will nicht mehr. Ich muss morgen also die Stelle suchen wo der Kondensator war und versuchen ihn wieder anzulöten . 
Die Temps meiner 9800GTX haben sich deutlich abgesenkt, im Idle sind es immer unter 40C (vorher ca 50C), unter Last (Furmark) sind es maximal 61C (vorher bis zu 90C)(2x Noiseblocker Blacksilent XK-2 @ 1500RPM, mit beiliegender WLP, Case: CM Stacker 832). 
Vom MK-13 hätte ich insgesamt etwas mehr erwartet, für den Preis von 70€ inkl. Lüfter bietet er mir nicht genug Leistung. Es wäre durchaus auch zu überlegen nicht lieber etwas mehr Geld in eine von Haus aus leisere Grafikkarte (GTX560) oder gar eine Wakü zu stecken.

Klasse Review, nur Vergleichswerte mit dem Referenzkühler wären noch ganz interessant gewesen.


----------



## Abe81 (4. Mai 2011)

Ja, danke für den Test, hätte ich ihn nur eher entdeckt.

Ich habe auch den MK-13 und kann mich meinem Vorposter nur anschließen. Es nervt, daß die Heatspreader der VRM und SpaWas bei der kleinsten Berührung herunterfallen.
Die Konstruktion für die Lüfter ist auch abenteuerlich. Ich hatte noch zwei fast unbenutzte Noiseblocker M12-PS und wollte sie eigentlich für den MK-13 nutzen. Ein Y-PWM-Kabel zur Steuerung beider Lüfter über die Graka (EVGA GTX570 SC) hatte ich auch schon. Da der äußere Lüfterrahmen aber fast nur aus Silikon besteht, hingen die beiden Lüfter hinten herunter, da sie ja nur an einer Seite befestigt werden. Andere Lüfter haben leicht geklackert, da sie nicht richtig fest sitzen können... ärgerlich.
Werde wohl den MK-13 verkaufen und mir den Shaman holen.

@micky23;


> Das Problem mit den Spawas kennst ja dann selbst.


Was ist das Problem mit den SpaWas? Ich kenne es noch nicht.

Und wie hast du es geschafft, bei der EVGA den Lüfter von der schwarzen Platte zu lösen? Ich habe drei Schrauben gelöst, mit dem er an der Platte montiert war, danach saß er aber noch immer bombenfest... dann habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, die Platte doch abzulassen.


----------



## Shmendrick (4. Mai 2011)

Man kann die Lüfter auch per kabelbinder direkt auf dem Kühler befetsigen hab ich z.b. gemacht,sieht zwar etwas abenteurlich aus mit den ganzen Bindern aber what ever es hällt und kühlt


----------



## pITTT (29. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe nahezu das gleiche System wie micky23, habe den Shaman und auch den TR G2 gemoddet drauf, aber ich komme einfach nicht auf diese Temps, vor allem beim GPUTool komm ich immer an die 75°C.. meine Karte läuft da mit den gleichen Werten wie bei micky23.. jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegen kann?


----------



## micky23 (29. Mai 2011)

Hi pITTT,

wird wohl an der Gehäusebelüftung liegen. Bei mir blasen vorne und seitlich ein 230er rein, und oben ein 230er raus.
Außerdem lagen die Raumtemperaturen zum Testzeitpunkt wesentlich niedriger wie jetzt.


----------



## pITTT (29. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab das Silverstone Fortress I .. Hab da ja auch ne ganz gute luftzirkulation.. Zudem als ich ihn damals gekauft habe, hatte ich auch Temperaturen so um die 61 Grad.. Dann habe ich gestern den shaman abgenommen und mal neue wärmeleitpaste drauf getan und seither geht die temp auf 74 Grad rauf.. Ich versteh das einfach nicht  außerdem habe ich andere Aluklötzchen, die von arctic, drauf gemacht weil die besser halten.. Kann das ein Grund sein? Denn im idle hat meine Karte ne temp von 30-31 Grad, also normal für den shaman


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Mai 2011)

So ne Paste braucht man nur alle paar Jahre zu erneuern! Ist auch der Anpressdruck der selbe also die Schrauben genauso fest gedreht wie zuvor?


----------



## pITTT (29. Mai 2011)

Mit der Paste ist klar, musste den shaman aber runter nehmen weil ich wie gesagt die anderen Aluklötzchen drauf gemacht habe und da habe ich gleich die Paste erneuert... Anpressdruck ist der gleiche, sogar noch etwas fester angezogen wie vorher würde ich sagen.. Aber nur mit der Hand angezogen bis fast nix mehr ging


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte ja mal das gleiche Problem und bei mir war es der Anpressdruck und dazu noch der Winkel der Shaman hatte sich veränderte der ist ja leicht schief das es keinen Hitzestau gibt da die Luft dann schräg auf die Platine geblasen wird. Ich hab immer noch zu ca 70 Grad beim GPU-Tool bei 1.15V und 920MHz!


----------



## pITTT (29. Mai 2011)

Und was hast du dagegen getan? Anpressdruck erhöht oder schrauben gelockert? Ja gut bei der Spannung ist das verständlich, aber ich hab ja immo nur 0,975 anliegen und 74 Grad

Und wie konnte sich der Winkel verändern? Ist mir jetzt noch gar nicht aufgefallen .. Oder hast du den absichtlich verbogen um die Biegung der Platine auszugleichen damit der shaman wieder waagrecht ist?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Mai 2011)

Der Shaman darf ja eigentlich nicht waagrecht sein, der ist mir verbogen als ich den G2 montiert habe. Ja ich hab den Anpressdruck drastisch erhöht in dem ich die Schrauben mit ner Zange fest gezogen habe. Damit sich die Platine nicht durchbiegt habe ich dicke Gummidichtungen unter die Back Platte gelgt.

So hab extra jetzt noch mal getestet mit dem GPU Tool war ja im Winter das letzte mal und jetzt habe ich im Standard Takt beim Tool auch 65 grad nach 10 Minuten.


----------



## pITTT (29. Mai 2011)

Super vielen dank.. Ja stimmt, die Gummidichtungen, das hattest du damals ja schon mal erwähnt.. Das muss ich unbedingt nachholen.. Wieviele hast du da verbaut und wie dick sind die Dichtungen etwa, dicker als die gummiringe die dabei sind? Dann werde ich das auch mal mit den Dichtungen nachholen und dann mit ner Zange die schrauben fester bei ziehen.. Mit dem Winkel des shamans muss ich auch nochmal genau nachschauen, meiner steht zur Zeit nämlich waagerecht zum Gehäuse, jedoch nicht zur Graka, aber das auch nur weil sich die Platine durchbiegt

Und vielen lieben dank für den erneuten Test, dann bin ich ja gar nicht soweit entfernt


----------



## micky23 (29. Mai 2011)

Wie ich schon sagte, bei den jetztigen Temperaturen sind die Werte voll im grünen Bereich


----------



## pITTT (29. Mai 2011)

Jaein, denn die Raumtemperatur hat sich bei mir eigentlich nicht geändert .. 21 Grad


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Mai 2011)

Also die Dichtungen die ich trunter gelegt habe sind in etwa so dick wie die, die dabei waren nur viel härter! Hab vier Stück drunter geschoben an jeder Kreuzung eine. Bei mir hing die Graka auch hinten ein Stück nach unten ist ja jetzt nicht mehr die leichteste, dann hab ich am hinteren Ende durch so ein Schraubenloch eine Schnur befestigt und am oberen Gehäuse befestigt. Jetzt trägt die Schnur das Gewicht und die Platine ist wieder waagrecht.


----------



## pITTT (29. Mai 2011)

Okay, super danke euch beiden.. Werde dann morgen mal im Baumarkt vorbei schauen.. Mit der Schnur muss ich mir noch überlegen, weil so toll schaut das ja nicht aus  vielleicht ein Stück Angelschnur, die sieht man ja kaum


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Mai 2011)

Na optisch ist das mit der Schnur wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig aber der Zweck heiligt die Mittel würd ich mal sagen. Ich denke das mit der Zeit die Biegung wahrscheinlich stärker wird, daher das mit der Schnur. Weil bedenklich stark war sie jetzt nicht wollte nur vorbeugen.


----------



## pITTT (29. Mai 2011)

Ja Recht hast du  ... naja, da ich eh morgen früh angeln gehe, mach ich mir gleich ein Stück Schnur auf Seite und besorge mir anschließend noch Dichtungsringe.. dann werd ich nochmal kurz berichten


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Mai 2011)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt. Kann leider keine Bilder hochladen, sonst hätt ich dir gezeigt wie ich das mit den Gummis und der Schnur gemacht habe.


----------



## Be4real (15. Juni 2011)

ANGEBOT ENTFERNT

Gruss


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Juni 2011)

Verkäufe außerhalb vom Marktplatz sind verboten deshalb lösch den Post mal ganz schnell sonst gibts ne rote Karte von einem Mod!


----------



## pITTT (18. Juni 2011)

hatte leider noch keine Zeit, die Gummidichtungen liegen aber hier.. werde es die Tage machen und versuchen ein paar Bilder zu posten, sorry


----------



## Krasus (29. Juli 2011)

lohnt es sich einen der beiden kühler auf eine Sapphire HD 5870 Vapor-X zu montieren? mir geht es hauptsächlich um den geräuschpegel und mich würde interessieren ob das einen positiven effekt in der hinsicht mit sich bringt.

mfg
Krasus


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich müsste die Vapor doch recht leise sein! Außer wenn du extrem Übertakten willst würde sich ein Shaman lohnen sonst eher nicht bei deiner sehr guten Grafikkarte.


----------



## SaKuL (29. Juli 2011)

Super wäre jetzt noch, wenn der peter eingebracht werden würde

Aber auch so schon eine knackiger test, was brauch man mehr?


----------



## king_kalle (29. Juli 2011)

ich hätte nie gedacht, dass der Shaman tatsächlich so gut Kühlt. Aber ich glaube er Kühlt nur so gut weil er mehr pipes hat.
Mich würde mal der Shaman im Vergleich zum Alpenföhn peter interessieren.


----------



## meratheus (29. Juli 2011)

king_kalle schrieb:


> ich hätte nie gedacht, dass der Shaman tatsächlich so gut Kühlt. Aber ich glaube er Kühlt nur so gut weil er mehr pipes hat.
> Mich würde mal der Shaman im Vergleich zum Alpenföhn peter interessieren.



Test: Shaman, Setsugen 2 und Peter - 20.06.2011 - ComputerBase


----------

